# A neat bass reflex speaker, any ideas on a source?



## lleelduo (Apr 8, 2009)

I have found a real cool speaker that will fit about anywear. I got a sample pair from the manufacturer. but due to some problems I can not order the 500 required by them to make a prodiction run. they are a bit expensive ($ 20.00 each) but the sound quality is phenominal. They are very small and have a built in bass reflex system. I put them in a Aristcraft u-25-b That i put a QSI magnum in. I can only compare it to the E-8 stock speaker I have in another engine. I will put a web link in so you can see the specs and size. My question is has anyone else seen anything else like this were you dont have to buy so many? http://www.regalusa.com/special_purpose_speakers.html


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I recall seeing something similar at DCC Hobby. Maybe do a search for Micro bass speaker too, I've searched in the past and recall finding lots of small speakers available, you just have to dig or mine a little deeper for them if I recall. 

Michael


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

Someone else posted a speaker for a flat panel tv. Here's is the address.
http://www.mouser.com/Search/Produc...Zjjg%3d%3d
Maybe it will fit your application.

Ken Ward


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

was the need to buy 500 becouse you where going stright to them or is it the same thru like powell 


https://www.powell.com/products/connectors/regal.php


----------



## lleelduo (Apr 8, 2009)

I was gonig straight thourgh them. I found there web site when i was searching for speakers that would fit in the fuel tank under the u-boat. It fits great and leaves tons of room in the tank. for additional weights. I put in adhesive auto wheel weight strips to add extra weight. and the plug end on the speaker went directly on the pass through connection on the body of the u- boat .


----------



## lleelduo (Apr 8, 2009)

I looked at the DCC Hobbies speaker but it is only raited at 1 watt. The regal unit is rated at 5 watt at 8 ohm. I suspect that the powell unit is going to be the same thing on the quanity. Regal does not stock them and they told me 500 Pair was the minmum order ( 1000 speakers). I will contact powells and see wat they say.


----------



## lleelduo (Apr 8, 2009)

I contacted Powells and they would have to have a minimum order for Regal also.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you wait for a while, these will probably make their way to the various Internet surplus sites at a fraction of the cost.









In the past I was buying speaker systems for flat panel TVs housed in their own enclosures for $7/pr. These each included two Philips 2" "long throw" woofers (foam surrounds) each rated at (IIRC) 7 watts, a 1" tweeter, an oval passive radiator with foam surround on the back, and the necessary crossover cap. In their enclosures, these would just fit into a box car/reefer. 

I did include a link here at the time they were around. No more are left though.


----------



## lleelduo (Apr 8, 2009)

I contacted Grant at Regal and he was going to look at some other way to get a smaller number for me.


----------

